# Speaker size



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

My girlfriend has a Nissan Sentra 1994 E (2-door). We wanted to upgrade the front speakers which are mounted on the doors. These, I believe, are factory-installed. Can anyone tell me the size of the speakers (dimesnion) and can other sizes fit into the holes? Thanks.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

6.5 Speakers fit my car beautifully.

Also if you go to Circuit City, or Best Buy or hell even Car Toys, they have neat little booklets and computer programs where you can look up your car and choose the best possible size and manufactor... for your car.

Also please use the SEARCH button, cause this topic has been covered several times


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

www.crutchfield.com has all the sizes of speakers for almosst any car.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *6.5 Speakers fit my car beautifully.
> 
> Also if you go to Circuit City, or Best Buy or hell even Car Toys, they have neat little booklets and computer programs where you can look up your car and choose the best possible size and manufactor... for your car.
> 
> Also please use the SEARCH button, cause this topic has been covered several times  *


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

89Sentra said:


> *www.crutchfield.com has all the sizes of speakers for almosst any car. *


thanks for the info!


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

According to crutchfield the 94 Sentra sizes are 5 1/4 with a mounting depth of 2 1/8. You have to take the mounting depth into consideration because if the speaker is too tall it can impede the window glass.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Crutchfield is wrong about '94 speaker diameter. The door uses a 3"x5" speaker mounted in a 6-1/2" circular plate. Do not use 6-1/2S (oversize)speakers, they are a bit too large; use standard 6-1/2" speakers. Mounting depth is definitely a problem, IIRC 2-1/8" depth is correct.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

My 94 Sentra has 4x6's in the front door (4Door). How do I take the front door panels off? Couldnt find anything in the searches........


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I had a set of 6.5" Kenwhizzys in my old Sentra. Fit just fine, but when I moved up to the big DAT components, the midbasses wouldn't fit. Mounting depth is a big concern.


----------

